#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Discussão: Melhor modem da atualidade - 07/08/2009

## Roxton

Então, estou pensando em comprar um moden novo, mas nao um qualquer, queria um dos melhores da atualizade como diz o tópico, só que com uma função especial: QUE SEJA FÁCIL O MANUSEIO COM AS PORTAS. Ou seja, quero usa-lo em *router* e liberar *apenas algumas portas* (Ex: Porta: 7768, 6558, 6987). Justamente por que crio sempre servidor "Hosteio" de TeamSpeak e WC3. Ah e claro um moden CABLE.

Meu modem é extremamente PRÉ-HISTORICO, é um DS-Link 220u/e um moden de 2004 se nao me engano XD e nele nao da de liberar apenas uma ou duas portas, ja tentei de tudo, e li várias pessoas dizendo que ele tem essa opção, mas nao funciona nem a pau =), se quiser liberar portas nele ou poe em Bridge ou não libera e deixa tudo em Router.

Mas então, queria dicas de um moden bom, estável, que tenha um tempo de vida útil ótimo quenem esse meu antigo teve e que atinja o máximo da performanse! Andei pesquisando e achei esse Gigaset 201A, me falaram que as portas são meio dificeis de configurar nele, mas é um ótimo moden.

Por favor opinem por gentileza.  :Damnmate:

----------


## paulojrandrade

Uso um Siemens 4200 em um provedor de internet a dois anos, full-time, nao trava, ADSL2, super facil de configura, e tb libera porta NAT, DMZ.... Numa ADSL de 4Mb ja consegui picos de 3,8 Mb por mais de 10 horas, ou seja o trem guenta tranco tranquilo.


Boa sorte

----------


## beirsdorf

> Então, estou pensando em comprar um moden novo, mas nao um qualquer, queria um dos melhores da atualizade como diz o tópico, só que com uma função especial: QUE SEJA FÁCIL O MANUSEIO COM AS PORTAS. Ou seja, quero usa-lo em *router* e liberar *apenas algumas portas* (Ex: Porta: 7768, 6558, 6987). Justamente por que crio sempre servidor "Hosteio" de TeamSpeak e WC3. Ah e claro um moden CABLE.
> 
> Meu modem é extremamente PRÉ-HISTORICO, é um DS-Link 220u/e um moden de 2004 se nao me engano XD e nele nao da de liberar apenas uma ou duas portas, ja tentei de tudo, e li várias pessoas dizendo que ele tem essa opção, mas nao funciona nem a pau =), se quiser liberar portas nele ou poe em Bridge ou não libera e deixa tudo em Router.
> 
> Mas então, queria dicas de um moden bom, estável, que tenha um tempo de vida útil ótimo quenem esse meu antigo teve e que atinja o máximo da performanse! Andei pesquisando e achei esse Gigaset 201A, me falaram que as portas são meio dificeis de configurar nele, mas é um ótimo moden.
> 
> Por favor opinem por gentileza.


amigo, o siemens speedstream 4200 eh muito bom, melhor ainda eh o 812 office connect da 3com é excelente, o gigaset 201a por mais que seja o mesmo fabricante a arquitetura muda e naum se sai tão bem quanto o speedstream 4200.

----------


## Roxton

Eu li em tópicos que o speedsteam 4200 é muito antigo, li tb em outro tópico aqui do forum que o Gigaset 201A é uma versão "nova" do speedsteam 4200.

Na verdade nao fico famoso pq no lançamento do primeiro firmware do modem, ele nao dava suporte a bridge só router, depois dessa polemica lanço nao sei quantos firmwares e corrigiu tudo isso, agora está perfeito. Foi o que usuários do modem e sites que testam os mesmos falaram que esse Gigaset 201A é o "novo" speedsteam 4200.

Bem foi o que eu pesquisei em muitos sites =)

----------


## lipeiori

SS 4200 e 201A.

----------


## Roxton

É são os dois modens top mesmo, nao achei em nenhum lugar mais modem que chegam aos pés desses ai. Se encontrarem por favor postem aqui, eu farei o mesmo.

Vo comprar o 201A segunda feira por 125 reais em uma loja aqui!

@Edited

Peço que os moderadores não tranquem esse tópico, para se surgir novos modens TOPS postamos aqui. Obrigado!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

O SS 4100 é muito inferior ao 4200?

----------


## lipeiori

> O SS 4100 é muito inferior ao 4200?


Mesma coisa, só que o 4100 não tem USB.

----------


## jociano

Speed Stream 4200 concerteza!!!


D-LINK 500B = BOSTA!!!

----------


## kristianguerra

speedstrean 4200

----------


## RCINFONET

tenho usado o intelbrás gkm 1200e e ele vem c mostrando muito bom, uso em um provedor com adsl de 4 mg e nao tive problemas com ele ainda.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

3com officeconect 812 , cisco 827 , pena nao serem adsl2/+2

----------


## FernandodeDeus

será que que o ss 4100 é melhor que o Speedtouch 510 V6?

----------


## Não Registrado

Vo comprar o modem Modem Gigaset 201A

Gigaset 201A mas o vendedor me falo que a brasil telecon nao da suporte a esse modem, é verdade? O que farei entao, se eu comprar vai funcionar certinho? Tava querendo muito comprar esse moden mas porra agora me vem esse negocio de que esse moden nao é omologado pela brasil telecon.

O que vcs acham que devo fazer? Compro ou nao?

----------


## Eduam Carlos

huawei mt880
3COM
Roteador CISCO

----------


## Roxton

Sin esse modem Siemens Gigaset 201A é muito bom, tenso que não é omologado pela Oi "Antiga BRASIL TELECON" mas creio que nao terá poblemas em usalo, só quando abrir um chamado de restauro da linha, fale que seu modem é algum omologado pela Oi senão eles cobram suporte.

No caso vo comprar um e dizer que tenho um DSLink 220u/e se precisar de suporte =D
Nao sei se isso da certo mas tentarei.

Alguem tem mais alguma opinião ou dúvida ou até um comentário sobre esse modem da Siemens Gigaset 201A?

----------


## Não Registrado

EU GARANTO A VC O MELHOR MODEM DO MERCADO BRASILEIRO É O SIEMENS 201A GIGASET, POR SINAL SEU NOME JA DIZ TUDO, TEM N RECURSOS AVANÇADOS QUE SE O USUARIO SOUBER USAR ATÉ VELOCIDADE ADSL VC CONSEGUE MELHORAR 30%, EU TENHO UM CONFIGUREI AQUI E TENHO 2 MEGAS NA LINHA COM MAIS 30% DO MEU MODEM, NÃO CAI , PORTAS ABREM FACES, DOWNLOAD DELE VAI A 36 MEGAS E UP 16 MEGAS MAX. É O MELHOR , USO 2 EM PARALELO .

----------


## jociano

3Com na cabeça!!!

----------


## byosni

graças a Deus eu uso link dedicado, rsrsrs ...


até mais....

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Reabri o morto.......Fiz a seguinte pergunta e num tive resposta: o ss4100 e melhor que o Speed touch 510 V6?

----------


## Não Registrado

Conserteza o 4100 é muito melhor apesar de ser velho!

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Reabri o morto.......Fiz a seguinte pergunta e num tive resposta: o ss4100 e melhor que o Speed touch 510 V6?


eu particularmente acho o speedtouch 510v6 fraco , roteado nem pensar ... ss4100 e melhor sim . to comprando dois 3com 3CRWDR200A-75 pra fazer uns testes , 3com pra mim é exelente .

----------


## beirsdorf

> Reabri o morto.......Fiz a seguinte pergunta e num tive resposta: o ss4100 e melhor que o Speed touch 510 V6?


com certeza o 3com é melhor, usava um ss4200, não aguentou, comprei o 3com office connect 812, excelente. (olha que ele jah eh velho em relação aos novos lançamentos da 3com).

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Ta dificil de achar pra comprar, só achei no mercado livre. E quanto a usa-lo em bridge, alguns usuarios que pesquizei tiveram dificuldades para utilizar em bridge. Será que é verdade ou é falta de conhecimento do cidadão?

E outra duvida minha , se discute se um é melhor que o outro mas pouco fala-se em que aspecto, por exemplo, entre o st 510 e o ss4100 os dois são em termos de hardware muito parecidos , em que aspectos exatamente um se supera ao outro?

E com a questão de ADSL2+ parece que o 3com office connect 812 e o SS 4100 não suportam!!!!Ai complica.

E em bridge? Tem alguma diferença?

----------


## beirsdorf

> Ta dificil de achar pra comprar, só achei no mercado livre. E quanto a usa-lo em bridge, alguns usuarios que pesquizei tiveram dificuldades para utilizar em bridge. Será que é verdade ou é falta de conhecimento do cidadão?
> 
> E outra duvida minha , se discute se um é melhor que o outro mas pouco fala-se em que aspecto, por exemplo, entre o st 510 e o ss4100 os dois são em termos de hardware muito parecidos , em que aspectos exatamente um se supera ao outro?
> 
> E com a questão de ADSL2+ parece que o 3com office connect 812 e o SS 4100 não suportam!!!!Ai complica.
> 
> E em bridge? Tem alguma diferença?


o 812 da 3com não suporta adsl2+. aqui uso ele em dsl comum de 2mb.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Comprovado.....O SS 4100 tem problema de sincronização quando utilizado em adsl 2+ testei aqui e não deu certo. Tive que voltar para o ST510. Agora tava pensando em um modem mais robusto, mas tem que ser mais moderno, pois o 3com 812 e o 4100 e 4200 ja estão meio ultrapassados. resta o 3com 3CRWDR200A-75 mas com wireles....que encarece o produto.

Então fica a procura e aberto as opiniões de modens mais novos.

----------


## lipeiori

Tem o novo Gigaset 201A da Siemens, excelente.

----------


## bokaoxD

Mesmo muito velho, quanto a estabilidade o NEC GS-R250S domina  :Smile:

----------


## chipseven

os da siemens com certeza sao bons, uso aqui o speed stream 4200 e o gigaset 201a sao ótimos nao travam.... :Burnout:  ja uso aqui ha mais de 2anos o speed steam 4200 e nunca tive problemas com ele e o gigaset ja uso ha uns 8meses e tbm nao me decepcionou...

----------


## maninhx

o speedstream 4200 é muito bom, mas ta,bém recomndo o thomsom speedtouch 510 v6.

----------


## rubem

Do 510 pro 4100 umas diferenças que acho fundamentais pra ter bom desempenho é na parte da entrada da linha telefonica (Os filtros são diferentes), e no VRM (Modulo regulador de voltagem). Mesmo com varias melhorias no VRM e refrigeração não conseguimos grandes desempenho com DLink, Tenda ou Intelbras (Os baratos atuais), culpa do chipset provavelmente.

Com esses baratos tenho alguma experiencia na melhoria deles (Aka: Perda de tempo), mas agora vou ter que colocar 4 SS4200, e aí vem minha duvida: É necessario melhorar algo neles pra aguentar um ambiente mais quente? A casinha do lado da torre, deve chegar nuns 55ºC a tarde. Aguentar trafego alto dentro de uma sala em 25ºC é uma coisa, mas trabalhar no inferno não é pra qualquer um.

E os modens PCI internos, o que me dizem deles? Do problema de calor ou má qualidade da fonte estão isentos, é isso mesmo? Quando se necessita fazer balanceamento não é mais interessante colocar um desktop com os modens ADSL PCI, pra já saír a conexão autenticada?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Dos modens internos pelo que pesquizei todos que vi estão com padrões ultrapassados , pois parece que as fabricas desistiram dessa tecnologia, quando vc acha são aqueles antigos, as vezes não é nem adsl2. 

O que pode fazer é entrada de ar externo forçada:

Compre uma caixa hermetica daquelas de ferro, coloque ela proximo a parede da casinha, coloque 2 coolers AC(110 ou 220) com rolamento com canos de 3 ou 4 polegadas de forma que possa buscar o ar frio fora da casinha, e da mesma forma que buscou , do outro lado jogue o ar com cano tambem fora da casinha.

Pois mesmo que o ambiente esteja quente, a passagem rapida do ar resfria eles, se quer ver ficar bom, coloque alem dos 2 colers que buscam o ar de fora, coloque um cooler colado em cima de cada modem aberto, ai num tem pra ninguem.

Se mesmo assim não resolver coloque um ar condicionado com temporizador , que funcione das 10 da manhã as 8 da noite , gastará por mes uns R$ 150,00 de energia com um ar de 7500 btus.

----------


## rubem

Antes de um ar com compressor eu usaria Peltier pra isso, pra refrigerar apenas a parte interna do modem. Numa caixa pequena da Cemar cabem 3 placas de modem com suas fontes, uma pastilha Peltier de 46W daria conta do recado tranquila. Talvez uma de 10W em cima de cada modem, depende de qual sai mais em conta (Dissipadores, fans, comprar no ebay porque no brasil é caríssimo, etc)

Mas isso se cooler não resolvesse...

Bom, aqui não chegou ADSL2 ainda, que dirá 2+, mas pela possibilidade de chegar um dia, acho que vou de SS4200 mesmo.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

com peltier daria pra fazer de forma que se faria um corte na caixa do tamanho da pastilha e se colocaria um dissipador dentro com um cooler e um bom dissipador fora com um bom cooler. sendo assim o cooler de dentro dissiparia o ar frio dentro da caixa e o de fora se encarregaria de dissipar a parte quente.

----------


## pkmc

> Vo comprar o modem Modem Gigaset 201A
> 
> Gigaset 201A mas o vendedor me falo que a brasil telecon nao da suporte a esse modem, é verdade? O que farei entao, se eu comprar vai funcionar certinho? Tava querendo muito comprar esse moden mas porra agora me vem esse negocio de que esse moden nao é omologado pela brasil telecon.
> 
> O que vcs acham que devo fazer? Compro ou nao?


Caro amigo o novo Siemens gigaset 201 A , é uma extrema decepção, deveriam no máximo ter reestruturado o speedsetream4200, pois o tal 201A é um chingling qualquer com a marca da Siemens, nunca esperei isso de uma empresa do porte internacional da Siemens, pra vc's terem uma idéia o 201A é exatamente o mesmo, mesma placa circuito componentes e caixa do KAYOMI vendido no Paraguay pela NAVE ! Bom a partir disto não preciso dizer mais nada. Apenas Saudades dos velhos SS 4200 !

----------


## leoservice

Dlink DSL 500B
Tenho um rodando Velox 1 MB
Outro Rodando 10MB da GVT e nunca tive problemas

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

atualmente estou usando 2 Planet ADE-3400 , pra mim é exelente , tenho um conhecido q usa 18 deles (isso mesmo) 18 cada um com adsl de 8mb tudo 100%, nenhuma saudade dos speeptoutch e speedstrean da vida

----------


## pkmc

Tenho um breve Relato ao caso dos modem's, como tenho vários amigos em empresas de telefonia, me foi comcedido para testes de esforços om Modem pouco utilizado em nossa região, o HUAWEI - SmartAX Mt880a, coloquei o mesmo em meu Load balance para que tirassem dele o que podiam, no caso para meu espanto o elemento se comportou muito bem, excelene tráfego até 15Mb/s, sem qualquer perda de pacotes e cm ima latência máxima de 1.7ms. Excelente desempenho para mim que ja olhei para ele com cara de "isso não deve prestar" !

----------


## rubem

Só pra dar finale ao meu comentário sobre o SS4200, estamos com 7 e trava as vezes por calor também, o local e muuuuito quente. Intelbras, TPLink, Dlink, também travam e travam bem mais (Mais vezes).

O jeito vai ser fazer uma caixinha retangular do tamanho da um cano de pvc de 300mm, coloca-los lado a lado, e colocar um fan de 120mm de cada lado do cano, pra circular um pouco de ar nos coitados.



Percebe-se que no inferno não deve ter internet, os modens travariam todos...

----------


## mktguaruja

Eu uso aqui o SpeedTouch meses direto sem cair, uma vez ou outra que desligou ele um pouco depois ligo novamente, hehe uso aqueles antigo bolachão =D

----------


## wgoulart

Alguem pode me dizer onde posso comprar o speedsrtream 4200 , ta dificil de achar , e uma duvida , ele naum tem 2+2 né só 2+ a diferença é muito grand
?

----------


## rubem

Ele tem 2+, até a casa dos 10Mb ele vai tranquilo. Acima disso não depende do modem e sim da qualidade geral da fiação, ou distancia da caixa ao modem, e aí entra uns comentarios de "Com mais de 8MB o SS4200 não presta, porque coloquei em 2+ não prestou, voltei pra 2 e funcionou bem", mas quase sempre isso é em local onde qualquer modem em 2+ ficaria ruim e em adsl2 ficaria razoavel, justamente devido a cabeamento. Pra dizer um "não presta" tem que se basear em MUITO mais do que 1 "causo".

Como ele não é mais fabricado a muito tempo, só achamos usado, semi-novo, ou fruto de estoque velho, hoje mesmo chegou 3 que peguei no ML, usados mas dou uma abrida e inspecionada nos capacitores antes de botar os ditos cujos pra trabalhar.

----------


## gleisom

pra quem tem duvida do ss4200 eu falo com esperiencia propia e ainda ajudo o amigo rubem, eu tenho um aqui em casa a 3 anos exatos q fez esse mes e a central do adsl fica a 3kms da minha casa. no começo comprei os famosos D LINK 500b adsl 2+ e eles ficava 5 minutos e caia e internet . so pra lembrar q a adsl so anda na linha so 2.7 kms da central e com isso o meu adsl aqui ficava caindo ai comprei o danado q era homologado da gvt e ficou file aqui q nunca mais tive problemas e olha q tenho um pequeno provedor com 25 clientes nele agora e nunca desligo nem reinicio ele....ainda tenho mais 1 guardado esperando o primeiro dar pau pra entrar em açao por mais ums 2 anos no minimo.... rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsss

----------

